# 2nd Guessing doing our 3rd ED after recent events in Europe. Thoughts?



## Dave 20T (Apr 7, 2013)

Many people say to ignore the threats and enjoy. In general, I agree but I also disagree.

I believe that the majority of attacks occur in the morning because the terrorists wake up and go about their plan.

Cases in point:
September 11th, 2001: around 9 am
Brussels recently: around 8-9 am
Paris recently: not in the am, but at a concert
Rome and Vienna airports in 1985 (mass shootings at the same time): 8 am
London July 7th: 8 am
Madrid 3/11/2004 bombings: 7:30-8:30 am

Therefore, I consider it higher risk when at the airport trying to return to the US. If you don't have check in bags, do online check-in or use the kiosk at the low traffic areas. Then go ASAP through security. The Americans injured or killed at Brussels-National Airport in Zaventem were standing around the check-in counters. Similarly, Rome and Vienna attacks were at the check in area. West coast departures from Europe often leave in the early afternoon, which is a safer time. 

I will now keep that in mind at U.S. airports, too. Check in and then head to the lower traffic security checkpoints and get through without unnecessary delay. Not fear or panic, simply move efficiently to the airside secure area.

Another risk is in very crowded tourist attractions. There, have a plan that you will run away if there is a shooting. If a bomb, then try to run, too, maybe to a side street. That same advice applies to your hometown.

Other than that, enjoy. With a car, most people will actually lower their risk of being a terrorist victim.


----------



## Eagle11 (Oct 6, 2013)

cliffjumper said:


> just got worse... State dept issues a travel advisory for all of europe, citing near-term plans for more terrorist events.
> 
> http://www.cntraveler.com/stories/2...tment-issues-travel-warning-for-all-of-europe
> 
> *i think that the cia knows of more than just idle chatter*.


lol ok


----------



## Eagle11 (Oct 6, 2013)

CliffJumper said:


> The difference is "Terrorist groups continue to plan *near-term attacks *throughout Europe, targeting sporting events, tourist sites, restaurants, and transportation".
> 
> .


There was an advisory for the super bowl too.


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

Dave 20T said:


> Cases in point:
> September 11th, 2001: around 9 am
> Brussels recently: around 8-9 am
> Paris recently: not in the am, but at a concert
> ...


Plus:

Timothy McVeigh, bombing of the Murrah Federal Building, Oklahoma City: 9:02 a.m., April 19, 1995. People killed: 268. People injured: 680.


----------



## ///M-Furby (Mar 2, 2009)

Europe is a big place. Other than Munich (pickup) and Frankfurt (drop-off) I am also going to be in areas with low population/visibility. 
Obviously, you need to do what is best for yourself and peace of mind.


----------



## ///M-Furby (Mar 2, 2009)

Black335xi said:


> We're ticketed for July - but with the increase in the ED MSRP (plus random adder), wack to the warranty, challenges getting an M car, and the recent events in Europe we're out. In all honesty - BMW & BMW ED is just not nearly as attractive as it was in the past.


I agree with reduction from 7 to 5, the extra increase in the base price of vehicle (m3/4 at least). What random adder? There is the lease adder, but it's intended because you don't pay one month (when it's on the boat). It's also been around for years.



4Fan said:


> ED is now close in price to a mainland purchase. Only justifiable if you want a car to tour Europe for a few weeks, nice to have your own rather than a rental.


I guess that depends on what you get. 5% on M3/4 is not a small difference. I



4Fan said:


> It is just an alert, advising you to exercise common sense in your travels. One of 20 alerts and warnings issued this year. Nothing to make one change their plans.


Right on. Israel has had an alert for years. Unless there is an active war going on I wouldn't cancel a trip


----------



## M FUNF (Apr 2, 2008)

I am in Prague now, will be in Europe for another week, and plan to return for the Kitzbühel Rallye in May & June. Security is higher Here now Comprared To a Week ago, But no reason to Stay home.


----------



## Gary J (Dec 18, 2013)

Eagle11 said:


> There was an advisory for the super bowl too.


All of these one off anecdotes of something or nothing happening prove nothing. To me the only good advice I have seen so far is get through security quickly.


----------



## Eagle11 (Oct 6, 2013)

Gary J said:


> All of these one off anecdotes of something or nothing happening prove nothing. To me the only good advice I have seen so far is get through security quickly.


I agree about getting through secuirty quickly, but the one off anecdotes means that advisories happen all the time, and currently Brussels is safer now then before.


----------



## Gary J (Dec 18, 2013)

Eagle11 said:


> the one off anecdotes means that advisories happen all the time,


OK whatever that means.  "There was an advisory for the super bowl too" has nothing to do with that anyway.


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

Here is my take having lived in Europe during the 70's and 80's when the Red Brigade and others were active as well as numerous trips since then including several BMW EDs. The money saved on an ED currently is no better than a well negotiated US delivery. That said, if you want to go to Europe and combine your ED with a European Vacation, then by all means you should go. Your odds of being involved in a terrorist attack in Europe are less than being involved in a accident going to the airport in the US. Happy Travels!


----------



## pbjjj (Aug 2, 2015)

I am very happy to know that people on this forum share similar outlook to mine. I was in Barcelona when Brussels attack took place. Starting that afternoon there were definitely more police presence in all metro stations and at popular and crowded areas. People were still out and about enjoying the beautiful day. In some ways I felt kind of guilty enjoying life while those in Brussels were suffering.

The only thing I would recommend is to allow yourself more time than you plan to get to places when traveling in Europe this year, especially in the next few months, due to the heightened security.

I personally do not fault people for being scared or for avoiding travel to Europe because of what is going on. Each person makes decisions based on his/her risk tolerance. I, nevertheless, would still encourage people to enjoy life to its fullest and not let fear determine your life's course. Life is really too short to not open yourself to all the good and beauty there is in this world, like doing a BMW ED.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 30, 2012)

*Euro fears*

If people cancel their trips to EUROPE, then the terrorists have succeeded in disrupting
your life, which I wont let them do. As far as the delivery fee, do you expect BMW to
deliver it free back to your dealer?


----------



## aardvark (Apr 15, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> If people cancel their trips to EUROPE, then the terrorists have succeeded in disrupting
> your life, which I wont let them do. As far as the delivery fee, do you expect BMW to
> deliver it free back to your dealer?


Well, I think that the suggestion was that BMW should find a way to sweeten the pot financially again. Whether that takes form of waiving the delivery fee or returning to the 7% discount is really irrelevant in the scheme of things, as it basically amounts to around $1,000 discount either way for the typical ED buyer.

In any case, interesting thread... Only BMW AG & BMW NA know for sure, but I suspect the ED bookings are down this year. Just a hunch, but it seems to me that this forum was livelier 12 months ago. Part of that is probably due to the price increase, and part of it may be due to something of a lull in the product portfolio with BMW's U.S. sales being down a bit in general (I notice that sales of the bread-and-butter 3-series are down 30% YTD). And part of it may be due to bad publicity about Europe in general and Germany in particular.

I will say this, though, I felt safer last summer in the streets and subways of Munich than I do in San Francisco. Much safer.


----------



## Dave 20T (Apr 7, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> If people cancel their trips to EUROPE, then the terrorists have succeeded in disrupting
> your life, which I wont let them do.


I disagree in part, agree in part.

Terrorists will sometimes win.

One man arrived in Brussels Airport and had to walk through the broken glass. He took a taxi (smart!) but went to downtown (not so smart), where he saw and heard the metro bomb explode.

There is a terrorist threat. However, driving in Munich and in small towns is both enjoyable and not the usual terrorist targets. Because of that, go and do European Delivery.

I would try to check in at the airport efficiently and don't hang around before the security check point. I would also be cautious at high profile terrorist targets, like the Eiffel Tower or London Eye. Either go and be alert or enjoy secondary cities. Some flights might be lower risk (like Icelandair Vancouver-Keflavik) compared to American Airlines New York-London.


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

aardvark said:


> Only BMW AG & BMW NA know for sure, but I suspect the ED bookings are down this year.


Should that be viewed as a good thing or a bad thing? What if that was their intention when they increased the net cost of European Delivery to make it less attractive than it used to be compared to buying a car at the dealership the old-fashioned way?


----------



## CliffJumper (Aug 24, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> If people cancel their trips to EUROPE, then the terrorists have succeeded in disrupting
> your life, which I wont let them do. As far as the delivery fee, do you expect BMW to
> deliver it free back to your dealer?


I'll be doing an MB ED in 3 weeks, they've told me that if the State Dept warning stays in effect up to my delivery day, I have the option to have them ship the car directly to the US. If the warning is stopped, but I still don't pick up the car in Germany, I lose the ED discounts.


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

CliffJumper said:


> I'll be doing an MB ED in 3 weeks, they've told me that if the State Dept warning stays in effect up to my delivery day, I have the option to have them ship the car directly to the US. If the warning is stopped, but I still don't pick up the car in Germany, I lose the ED discounts.


Wouldn't you need to know a minimum number of days in advance in order to cancel your plane tickets and hotel reservations? Anyway, I wouldn't be all that worried about Stuttgart or Munich. I would be a lot more worried about Brussels.


----------



## Robin128 (Oct 8, 2012)

The Channel Islands are fabulous this time of the year. Plenty of excellent hotels with great suites.

Wales is a great stop over...Cardiff is very cosmopolitan with great malls. Coastline...can't beet the Gower.

If you're stopping off in Dublin...add a couple of days in Galway...hire a car great motorways...all new.

And the Connemara coast...to die for...and it's safe.

http://youtu.be/wU5U382d-Q0

http://youtu.be/OMgj269YJ74


----------



## Dave 20T (Apr 7, 2013)

Ninong said:


> Anyway, I wouldn't be all that worried about Stuttgart or Munich. I would be a lot more worried about Brussels.


I am cautious but if I were on a European Delivery, I might not avoid Brussels. The train station and Grand Place might be high profile targets but if you are driving around, nothing is going to happen.



Robin128 said:


> The Channel Islands are fabulous this time of the year. Plenty of excellent hotels with great suites.


The isle of Jersey or Guersey in the Channel Islands is the last terrorist target for ISIS/ISIL/Daesh. They don't even know where those places are located. They are two beautiful islands that require a longer European Delivery vacation since they are off France. It might be easier to leave the car in France and take a ferry or a short flight from Dinard, France. One person on European Delivery did go about 2 years ago. So envious.


----------

